# PTO Belt gets chewed up



## KYGOLFER (Sep 1, 2013)

Got no love in MTD forum. Thought I'd try here. Please help.
I have a Yard Machine ( model # 13AG601H729 ){ manual pto lever} A repair shop replaced the PTO belt. It then started to engage blades while lever not engaged. Have had it to repair shop 5 times since. Got fed up. Started checking things myself. Seems they had a wrong type belt on it, because it continually smoked and chewed up the belt. Ordered and replaced with the right type and size.(per manual) {#754-04064} New belt seems very loose and rotates itself off. I know it is routed right, and in around all keepers and guides. When PTO lever engaged, belt has good enough tension to stay on. The spring for PTO pulley is in good condition. The mower deck is level. But, it has now chewed up new belt. The only thing I can figure out, is that the " Engagement Plate Assembly" ( 683-0302 ) is maybe bent down. There is a lot of up and down "play" to it, and it seems not to be level with other pulleys. Could this be the problem? It could be causing the chewed up belt, but what about the extra "play" in belt. Is it hard to replace this? Going to have a backyard mower burning party soon, if this thing keeps acting like a piece of junk.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Do you have a picture of the routing around the sheaves. Sometimes it's possible to get the belt on the wrong side of the keeper causing what your describing.


----------



## KYGOLFER (Sep 1, 2013)

I will try and take pictures this weekend. I still think there is something wrong with pulley alignment. The spring loaded PTO pulley seams offline or tilted.
Thanks


----------

